# Service in new house



## Nickkwas513 (Jan 13, 2012)

Bought my house a few moths back an the panel is in a closet in the finished basement. I am aware of the working space violation room is 28 deep 36 wide. There Is a clean out for main sewer 1 ft below it. If I get permits I would have to move service to other end of house to laundry room. Where I have space cause of plumbing pipes anyway correct. Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

i would leave that son of a bitch right where it is


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Check this thread out, you probably don't have to do a thing to it.

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/rehab-code-nj-54512/


----------



## Nickkwas513 (Jan 13, 2012)

I would like to change the service though. I would be adding a generator and a shed and it's already double tapped on breakers


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

The rehab code will allow you to put the panel in the same position when changing a service.


----------



## Nickkwas513 (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks for the all the help. I'll look into that and maybe ask the inspector before I do the work.


----------

